# What makes a horse "finished"?



## nricutti (May 14, 2012)

I agree, it depens on what you want to do! Someone wanting a pleasure horse might just want it to be bombproof.

As I ride dressage, I would consider the 6 classical steps (*rhythm, suppleness, contact, straightness, impulsion, collection*), but every horse and rider will always be learning. A horse cannot be finished if they are missing one of these steps, so I would consider it "finished" when the horse can, without a struggle, show every one of these steps at it's best capability. (We cannot expect a QH to have the same movements as a WB, but the QH masters all 6 steps and uses itself, it will make **** good competition.)


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Is it one that anyone can ride? One that leg yields? One that neck reins? One that competes and does well? One that is "dead broke"? One that is light to cues? One that can use a solid curb bit? One that never thinks for itself? One that never gives attitude?
> 
> I know there are different levels of being finished and no horse is ever really done with training. I also know there is a difference in being a top level dressage and a pleasure trail rider. I'm just curious as to what people would consider as a finished horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A horse is never finished. The owner is the one that can be finished.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

There is always room for improvement and growth, but I have a definition of what a finished horse is to me:

A finished horses is one that is 'job ready' for whatever occupation I have for him. 

If he is a 'finished reiner', he is ready to haul and show and should be able to mark a '70'. Same is true if he is a finished Cutting Horse. That does not mean he won't need 'maintenance' training and 'tune-ups' but he is show-ready and should not embarrass his rider.

If he is a 'finished team or calf roping horse', he should be ready to throw in the trailer and go enter a roping and should help his rider be competitive. 

A 'finished trail horse' is one that can be taken out alone or in company in any terrain and be a sane, respectful trail horse that goes anywhere you point his head.

If the horse is a 'finished Police Horse, he should be CLEET Certified or ready to be certified and ready for an officer to take him to the field.

I think you should be able to describe ANY FINISHED HORSE as being 'show-ready', 'trail ready', 'arena-ready', etc. Obviously a finished horse should have impeccable manners and, again, no hole in them. 

A finished horse should not need basic schooling in its occupation or have any major 'holes' in his training. Obviously, every finished horse is going to need occasional 'tune-ups' and schooling sessions, especially if he is being ridden / shown by a novice or actually any 'non-trainer'.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm sorry.but i have to disaggree with the statement,;the rider should be finished;that tells me that the rider will never be open minded to learn something new.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

... which is what usually happens .. imo. *wink*


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Always room for improvement, for horse and rider. There are plenty of super-broke horses out there, but they can learn a bad habit so fast. When they learn a bad habit, are they still called finished? I don't guess I've ever called one "finished"


----------

